# Crazy new hair do for hiking in the mountains!



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

They look more like they are going to walk a red carpet rather than a muddy trail!!! LOL!
They look gorgeous!


----------



## seminolewind (Mar 11, 2016)

I wonder what the dog thinks of the new doo?


----------



## ItzaClip (Dec 1, 2010)

seminolewind said:


> I wonder what the dog thinks of the new doo?


She has gotten groomed weekly for three years of her life, colored for 2 years.. Doesn't seem to notice when she does or doesn't have color. But she does pick up on my vibe of happiness when she looks cute! 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Lori G (Sep 19, 2014)

OMG! I love it! No wonder they get so much attention! Have a great trip!


----------



## 67x (Jul 3, 2015)

The white is not my style but I wouldn't be the least bit ashamed to parade it through the manliest of manly. The silver is a work of art!! I wish you lived closer, Id throw my wallet and Leila at you. I highly doubt Id be unimpressed with the results.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

i hope it doesn't rain on your beautiful Poodles. Or you! Have a wonderful vacay.


----------



## seminolewind (Mar 11, 2016)

ItzaClip said:


> She has gotten groomed weekly for three years of her life, colored for 2 years.. Doesn't seem to notice when she does or doesn't have color. But she does pick up on my vibe of happiness when she looks cute!
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


That's a good point-seeing your happy face, LOL.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

I'm sure your poodles will rival seeing all the caribou and elk any day! Tourists will bring home photos of your dogs  They are gorgeous!!!


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Love, love love!!! The color is so vibrant! Love every hair on both dogs. You did an awesome job! If I were hiking and came across these two it would be the highlight of my trip!


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

Oh they are beautiful, I would give anything for a groomer like you in this area


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

ItzaClip said:


> She has gotten groomed weekly for three years of her life, colored for 2 years.. Doesn't seem to notice when she does or doesn't have color. But she does pick up on my vibe of happiness when she looks cute!


haha - I love it... on the principle of if ya got it, flaunt it! 

I always wanted a white done up in Leaf colours anyway.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Vogue and Cypher look grand and so happy and content. Both will have a ball getting all the special attention . You all have a great vacation - it sounds fantastic! Take pics!!!


----------



## marialydia (Nov 23, 2013)

Wow, they are both gorgeous. But if this is what they wear to go hiking, what do they wear for special formal occasions?


----------



## aasteapots (Oct 6, 2013)

Love the full face on the white poodle! Soooooo cute!


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

They look fabulous and they know it! Have a great time.

Viking Queen


----------



## ItzaClip (Dec 1, 2010)

Follow up pics on our trip


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Those are super, Itzaclip--such beautiful surroundings and Poodles! Thanks for bringing us back a taste of your great holiday .


----------



## EllieHenryNana (Sep 30, 2014)

*Stunning*

Dear Kactus and Vogue:

Do the Fashion Police and Poodle-parazzi follow you around? :adore:

Love,
Henry and Eleanor


----------

